# When is the next MT camp



## ppko (Feb 15, 2005)

Just wandering when and where it will be any word on who will be there yet etc....


----------



## dubljay (Feb 15, 2005)

Also any possibility that there will be a West coast camp?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2005)

We're planning a Buffalo camp I believe this summer, I have a meeting next week with a few people to discuss dates, etc.

No plans right now for a west coast camp, though I will be talking to several people over the next few months about the posibility of  something in the mid-west or south west.  If it comes through, there'll be some announcements.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Kaith.  Blasted college sucking up all my funds.  One day I will make it out there


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 15, 2005)

Just wanted to report that the Martial Talk Canadian Winter Camp went great!  

Actually, there was no Martial Talk Canadian Winter Camp.  But Ryno and I had a few beers the other night.  Close enough, eh?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 16, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> No plans right now for a west coast camp, though I will be talking to several people over the next few months about the posibility of something in the mid-west or south west. If it comes through, there'll be some announcements.


 I vote we have it out MACaver's way so we can do some spelunking as well.  Or, for the mountain folk, go for Northern California in the redwood forests - bear country!  Then there's Mt. St. Helens in my area - volcano fun! heh heh heh


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 16, 2005)

#1. I volunteer to host a midwest camp if Bob wants to do one in Michigan.

#2. Flatlander, considering the population of North-west Canada, that sounds like a pretty good turn out! 

#3. I say that for our next camp we plan in secret, and that we all show up at shesulsa's house one day to train and eat all her food. Be sure to bring your airsoft trainer for indoor gun fighting and room clearing practice!  artyon: 

Paul


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 16, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I say that for our next camp we plan in secret, and that we all show up at shesulsa's house one day to train and eat all her food. Be sure to bring your airsoft trainer for indoor gun fighting and room clearing practice!


 Is that a threat or a promise?


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 16, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Is that a threat or a promise?



For some reason the scene in the "Odyssey" where Odysseus comes home to freeloaders eating up his estates come to mind...

Oh well, drink while you can...


----------



## ppko (Feb 16, 2005)

I would also offer to host one here in Indiana, if that would interest you all. We could do it right by the Cincinatti Airport


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 16, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Is that a threat or a promise?


Bwah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaah!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 16, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> #3. I say that for our next camp we plan in secret, and that we all show up at shesulsa's house one day to train and eat all her food. Be sure to bring your airsoft trainer for indoor gun fighting and room clearing practice!  artyon:
> 
> Paul


I call the couch!


----------



## dubljay (Feb 16, 2005)

ppko said:
			
		

> I would also offer to host one here in Indiana, if that would interest you all. We could do it right by the Cincinatti Airport


 Better not hold it too close to the air port.... we could be arrested for terrorism.


----------



## ppko (Feb 16, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Better not hold it too close to the air port.... we could be arrested for terrorism.


Oh no we wouldn't get arrested, well maybe:idunno: :mp5:


----------

